# Blackwater 9-15-14



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Went to the same spot that I was at yesterday morning, do not know if it was the wind or the rain but not as much activity as there has been. Caught lady fish, 1 small red and I guess a baby jack crevalle( he got off before I could get my phone out of my pocket). Great morning to be on the water.


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

and eight toes......


----------

